# lost passion for your daily job?



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

lets hear your stories. 

mine is, that everything i have liked about the job i do has faded away. have been doing it for over 10 years. maybe 2-3 years back noticed i am not happy as i used to be anymore. i pretty much have everything, beautiful wife and daughter, home, bikes, job pays good, great dog, place with lots of trails. but not exactly happy. i am 37.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

You have way more than me. The only reason I work is sadly to pay off student loans. I either bike to work or drive and mountain bike afterwards with the sort days. I have some type of depression. My job doesn't align with any of my beliefs and to top it off pays poorly. 1.5 more hours until I hit some singletrack.... I just want to load up the bike and leave....


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been teaching for 15 years. Other than being president, it's the only job in the world where EVERYONE knows how to do your job better than you. :lol: 

Between that and the new hoops to jump through every year in order to become qualified again (because last year's thing isn't valid anymore)... it's tough to hang on to the passion, for sure. It also doesn't help that it's perfectly acceptable in most parent's eyes for their kids to do whatever they want, not do whatever they want, talk to their teachers however they want, and when they don't get a passing grade it's my fault... the obvious solution there is to give me a pay cut so I'm more motivated to do a better job and produce better results. So yeah, I'm pretty much done :lol:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

12 years doing customer service for one gov't branch or another.
Received awards for keeping suicidal callers alive, and am consistently in the 96% of my centre in terms of stats.
Speaking of "everyone knows your job better than you do"... add "and I pay your salary!!" as their smug attempt at a coup de grace.
Being gov't, I haven't had a raise in 4 or 5 years now, 6? I don't even remember anymore. 

In better days I would say "it's not that we ONLY speak to the dregs of society, it's that I personally speak to about 500 people per week, I am BOUND to eventually get around to speaking to the dregs of society." 
But those days of rationalizing the verbal abuse are gone.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I suddenly feel a lot better about my crappy job. 

Well done, I needed that........


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't even get me started! I work as a field tech for Verizon, nuff said.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I work night shift in a department that is divided into segments. One other person walks through my 4+ acre work area every other hour, and I see them about once or twice per night. I have no supervision, and am solely responsible for the production, operation, troubleshooting, record keeping, and overseeing of maintenance that goes on while I am there. 
What that means is, since I'm very good at my job, I sit in a chair for most of the night. 

It also allows me to go riding, dayhiking, kayaking or whatever on any given day(not just my mid-week "weekends") except Sunday when I have church. If I stay up through my first off day, it effectively gives me a 3 day weekend, too.
My job pays the bills. It does not challenge me mentally or physically, and there is no drama or stress. Aside from what it allows me to have and do, I have no passion for it, and do not think about it when I'm not there. 
Except for the fact that I have about zero job security at the moment and technically make less money every year(handle chemical byproducts from coal processing-American industry is dying, and not slowly), it's everything a job should be as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## hurtssogood (Jul 21, 2008)

Quit your job (or go out with a band and get yourself fired). Do the unemployment thing for a little while. Maybe don't even mention it to your wife and just go ride your bike every day. It will be so freaking awesome! For a couple weeks, maybe a month, until it gets old and the stress of not having steady income starts wearing on you. Then go find some work your really passionate about, or something that at least allows you to pursue your other passions in a more fulfilling way.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

work pays the bills.

If I can retire (and by retire, I mean be a part time ski instructor or something similar) by 55, then I'm good.

Modest life. Time spent living is more valuable than corporate achievements.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Some people work in the sewers, others pick up trash, while some work in customer service call centers where everyone is mad at the company, but because they can't yell at the company, they yell at you. (my sister in law)


----------



## ajavt (Nov 22, 2012)

Interesting how the look of mine and my friends' careers have changed since turning 40-45. It's no longer about growing income and ladder climbing but rather setting the stage for "retirement" which I am hoping I can pull off at 55.
Meanwhile I had been with one company for almost 20 years and left a couple of years back because of many of the same frustrations mentioned above. I then took a traveling sales job which paid better but put me on the road all the time which sucked for my family and personal life, so I quit last spring and took the summer off with my wife and son - best decision I have ever made. I have now actually come back to the old company with the idea it can move me closer to the goal of finishing up income focused work in less than 10 years. It is nice to be home almost every night and keep up with family and local riding stuff while my 13 YO son is around.
Bottom line on all of this is make a bigger plan and treat your job as a means to get you there. Work hard and all but keep your life in balance and try not to sweat the small stuff which is not interfering with your overall objectives.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

This is a great idea for a thread! It is also good to see that what I am experiencing just now isn't just a phenomenon that is unique to me 

I work in procurement. In the cement industry. Sounds dull, huh? 
I am responsible as part of the project management team for the commercial and contractual aspects of capital investment projects. The cool thing? The projects are in sub Saharan Africa.

It's actually a nice job. Or at least it used to be. I used to travel the globe dealing with potential suppliers and contractors. I used to go to Africa and visit the sites & factories. 

We are now in a situation where the African countries we operate in are seeing diminishing demand for cement and / or stronger competition- they are becoming more and more industrialised & urbanised. This means lower sales volumes and / or pricing wars and in extension of that lower profits.

That's when the guys at HQ start to squeeze out every last drop of profitability out of us to maintain their bottom line... Usually the first to get cut is the investment in such markets. I mean, why invest in expanding a factory when it isn't running at maximum capacity anyway? Or why bother building a new factory and establishing a new company and brand in a country where the market is already saturated with low quality cheap imported cement from Vietnam? 

And that's when it is time to start looking for a new job because I think our department has about 5 years left in it... Which sucks because we just bought a house...


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ghost_HTX said:


> Which sucks because we just bought a house...


Sorry to hear that 

Hope you find something local and stable.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks man. It's not like we are all on notice and that we stand to lose our jobs or anything, it's just a general feeling in the office that things are sliding a little.

Example - the company was purchased in '00 or so by a big foreign cement producer with its own HQ in (and I need to be careful here) another European country. They then cut the engineering and project management staff and moved the positions to their HQ. They then placed the COO and Tech Director positoins there too. Now as of the last couple of years the Financial Director is also moved to there and the large Northern Europe service centre (all the admin staff, support services, IT and finance people) have been moved out of here too and the lease on our office space is up in (IIRC) five years or so...

That said, there is still work to do - with on going projects there is work in the projects department up to 2017 at least - so no panic yet 

Just.. maybe time to dust off the old CV...

Oh - I'm also in the happy situation that my wife earns substantially more than me


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Like Ghost_HTX, I'm in procurement, as well, and have been for about 22yrs. 

I make decent coin, have a cool boss, and come and go when I please. Is there any passion ... oh, hell no. There was never any passion for a "desk job". That said, I do take pride in performing a job well done. I also consider myself fortunate to be in the position I'm in considering my upbringing/childhood, etc.

* edit - I forgot to mention that my job allows me to surf the internet all day, and hang out on this forum!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ghost_HTX;12229555
Oh - I'm also in the happy situation that my wife earns substantially more than me ;)[/QUOTE said:


> Well that's good. Even if you lose your job, there's some backup till you find another.
> 
> Y'all living in Africa now? How's life there. I always liked the African people and their culture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am in the same boat...I really do like what I do, but I think I'm board and not nearly as motivated as I used to be...Also figured I'd be at a different place at this point in my life.....I'm on the hunt;

Easier to shop for a new job when you have a job...that is for sure!

Update your resume, get on linkedin, Monster ect and see what out there....you really have nothing to lose. I call it "casually looking for a new job"


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Well that's good. Even if you lose your job, there's some backup till you find another.
> 
> Y'all living in Africa now? How's life there. I always liked the African people and their culture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah - I'm lucky that way I guess - she can look after me until I get another one 
We live in Oslo, Norway. It's complicated...

The group is German owned but my employer is Norwegian and owns in turn several companies in Africa. So basically I'm a Scottish guy living in Norway working for a German company and doing procurement for factories in Africa.

Longest I've been down there in one stretch is two weeks. Its... nice... At least Ghana is nice. Liberia not so. Burkina Faso was OK (but lately after the political problems I would keep away from there for a while). Senegal is all right (well, Dakar is nice).

Apart from that I've been here and there - Germany, Belgium, Switzerland, China, India, Sweden, Denmark... The travelling is one thing I will miss when I do finally go - on the company dollar, at least...

I guess I would define myself as a "casual job hunter" too.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> work pays the bills.
> 
> If I can retire (and by retire, I mean be a part time ski instructor or something similar) by 55, then I'm good.
> 
> Modest life. Time spent living is more valuable than corporate achievements.


Bam!
What I came in to say. 
You got me for 40 hours, the rest is mine. 
Mind over matter. If you're mentally tough enough to mtb you can swing 40 hrs, IMO. 
Not satisfied with your job, that pays your bills, allowing you to... whatever? First world problem. If you're seriously depressed, talk to a therapist. Odds are your job that you're complaining about will pay for some of it.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Surely you want the thing you do for 40 hours a week, 48 weeks of the year for 40+ years of your life to be, oh I don't know... Fun? Engaging? Exciting? More than something to grit your teeth and power through?

I sure would struggle with you as a boss


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, fortunately I'm no ones boss. The work I do is pretty depressing in itself but does have its rewards. Not many people would choose it and I sort of fell into it. Been doing it for years with no real promotions. It pays well, I live a good life, etc. I've just come to the fact that, this is life. I'm also in my 40's and unbelievable as it seems to me, looking at retirement down the road. 
40 hours of TCB, TCB at home... go play. Works for me.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I work for a contemptuous, condescending, incessantly hostile man. The other owner is afraid of him and non confrontational by nature, so the first guy abuses whomever he pleases whenever it suits him, and we have no hope of someone intervening on our behalf. I looked up "workplace bully" on the internet recently to come up with strategies for dealing with him. Amazing when they list the usual characteristics of a workplace bully, they may as well have had a picture of this guy. Passion is long gone. Just try to lead my team as positively as possible, and try to stay out of harms way.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm on IT, took a job under the premise that will continue to develop and will be able to implement virtualization, database replication and a lot of other cool stuff that should be boring to most.

Have been with the company for over 3 years, so far no development, no projects and no funds to even buy a pc. Sit in front of a computer for 8-9hrs a day monitoring the aging equipment we have, feel obsolete, have no benefits and pays enough just to cover the financial responsibilities; is just a job and I'm bored. Hell, sometimes I'm lucky enough to be paid on time, so there are no funds for fun stuff.

Would love to retire but all my retirement money is going towards my kids college, currently saving a little but won't be enough so I see myself as one of the old farts greeting people at Walmart and full retirement will one come with death.

Enjoy what you have even if it's boring.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> I've been teaching for 15 years. Other than being president, it's the only job in the world where EVERYONE knows how to do your job better than you. :lol:
> 
> Between that and the new hoops to jump through every year in order to become qualified again (because last year's thing isn't valid anymore)... it's tough to hang on to the passion, for sure. It also doesn't help that it's perfectly acceptable in most parent's eyes for their kids to do whatever they want, not do whatever they want, talk to their teachers however they want, and when they don't get a passing grade it's my fault... the obvious solution there is to give me a pay cut so I'm more motivated to do a better job and produce better results. So yeah, I'm pretty much done :lol:


I was just talking to my wife last week about how rough of a job teaching would be, no offense intended, because of the parents more than anything else. We were at a 5th grade parent meet and greet last week and were absolutely appalled at how many parents acted and what they expected of the teachers.

Things like wanting play by play updates and a copy of all homework assignments (yes this was a public request) the same day their child got them. Or asking if their kids could bring their cell phones on a class field trip so they could contact them during the trip. Or asking if they could schedule parent teacher conferences on the weekend, just to name a few. Teachers were pre-explaining why they can't grade and return all homework assignments the day they are received, and watching parents actually write this down so they have record of it. Or teachers explaining why they don't allow a 100% grade on assignments that were turned in after the day they were due. Or explaining to parents that they need to let their children actually do the homework and not do it for them even if it means they don't get a 100% on it. We could just see these teachers had already implemented policies to head off irrational requests before they were made, but just didn't matter.

I am 100% certain that I wouldn't last 2 or 3 years even if I were able to teach a subject I am really interested in. I have so much respect for any teacher that sticks with it.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

I haven't lost passion for my daily job so much as I've lost tolerance for the day to day ********.

Edit, that's BS behind those stars.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

jestep said:


> I was just talking to my wife last week about how rough of a job teaching would be, no offense intended, because of the parents more than anything else. We were at a 5th grade parent meet and greet last week and were absolutely appalled at how many parents acted and what they expected of the teachers.
> 
> Things like wanting play by play updates and a copy of all homework assignments (yes this was a public request) the same day their child got them. Or asking if their kids could bring their cell phones on a class field trip so they could contact them during the trip. Or asking if they could schedule parent teacher conferences on the weekend, just to name a few. Teachers were pre-explaining why they can't grade and return all homework assignments the day they are received, and watching parents actually write this down so they have record of it. Or teachers explaining why they don't allow a 100% grade on assignments that were turned in after the day they were due. Or explaining to parents that they need to let their children actually do the homework and not do it for them even if it means they don't get a 100% on it. We could just see these teachers had already implemented policies to head off irrational requests before they were made, but just didn't matter.
> 
> I am 100% certain that I wouldn't last 2 or 3 years even if I were able to teach a subject I am really interested in. I have so much respect for any teacher that sticks with it.


Thanks... that's a lot of the issue right there. On top of that I've spend 15 years with the "at risk" population... nothing like having a kid give you the "F this, I'm out" routine during class, get up, walk out, leave campus... and then I get yelled at by a meth addict parent because I had the audacity to ask the kid to stop throwing stuff, sit down, and work.

Another factor that leads to burnout in my area of teaching is that you don't get the success stories with kids coming back a few years later thanking you, etc... the stories I hear usually involve jail, prison...the occasional walmart employee maybe, if they get lucky. And it's my classes that kill the school's test scores, and thus it's my fault for not bringing these kids up to grade level to get us some more federal money. Obviously I require more training...

But like others have said...it pays the bills. Oh wait, no it doesn't :lol: 
But the schedule is sweet... weekends, holidays, vacations, etc. And I can ride my bike to it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

CommuterBoy said:


> Thanks... that's a lot of the issue right there. On top of that I've spend 15 years with the "at risk" population... nothing like having a kid give you the "F this, I'm out" routine during class, get up, walk out, leave campus... and then I get yelled at by a meth addict parent because I had the audacity to ask the kid to stop throwing stuff, sit down, and work.
> 
> Another factor that leads to burnout in my area of teaching is that you don't get the success stories with kids coming back a few years later thanking you, etc... the stories I hear usually involve jail, prison...the occasional walmart employee maybe, if they get lucky. And it's my classes that kill the school's test scores, and thus it's my fault for not bringing these kids up to grade level to get us some more federal money. Obviously I require more training...
> 
> ...


Yeah, while I was in school, I always thought teaching would be one of my options for future employment. But aside from the whole parenting problems teachers deal with, school administrations became decreasingly supportive of teachers, and state boards of education began taking away more and more control away from teachers. Now...I don't really want to have anything to do with teaching in a school environment.

I would still do environmental education work, but only if I could get paid to do so outside of school systems. I enjoy teaching, but I want to stay as far away from the school systems as possible. I am considering a volunteer environmental education gig right now. It's kinda far from home, so I don't want to get roped into a heavy time commitment for just a volunteer deal.

As for my day job...I don't have much of one. I have a couple of part time low pay jobs I do for the bills. It kills me because I have a master's degree and I can't get anything that pays me to use what I have learned through school. I don't have much passion for the job itself, but I do enjoy doing my jobs well. There are certain aspects that really frustrate me about them.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Harold said:


> Yeah, while I was in school, I always thought teaching would be one of my options for future employment. But aside from the whole parenting problems teachers deal with, school administrations became decreasingly supportive of teachers, and state boards of education began taking away more and more control away from teachers. Now...I don't really want to have anything to do with teaching in a school environment.
> 
> I would still do environmental education work, but only if I could get paid to do so outside of school systems. I enjoy teaching, but I want to stay as far away from the school systems as possible. I am considering a volunteer environmental education gig right now. It's kinda far from home, so I don't want to get roped into a heavy time commitment for just a volunteer deal.
> 
> As for my day job...I don't have much of one. I have a couple of part time low pay jobs I do for the bills. It kills me because I have a master's degree and I can't get anything that pays me to use what I have learned through school. I don't have much passion for the job itself, but I do enjoy doing my jobs well. There are certain aspects that really frustrate me about them.


What's your Master's in?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

all the routine associated with going to work daily is what beats me down. I know that tomorrow will be exactly same as today and today was the same as yesterday. there is little spice up once in a while but not enough to outweight stereotype. i dont really care for what i do at work anymore, just automatically doing it to get payed. unfortunately this is how things work for most of us. i am trying to figure out some other way. meanwhile, i am buying powerball tickets


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> What's your Master's in?


It's a complicated combination of things. So my research was wildlife biology/ecology and spatial analysis. My actual degree says I have a MS in Environmental Science with a minor in Spatial Science. my bachelor's was general biology.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ My problem is the opposite... I have a Master's in Education... what else am I gonna do? :lol: I'm stuck in, you're stuck out.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a PhD in electrical engineering/applied math and spent 17 years doing R&D in wireless. In January 2014, I decided I wanted a change but didn't want to take a pay cut to get it (two kids starting college soon). I interviewed for and turned down multiple positions until I found exactly what I was looking for. I'm still in wireless but instead of spending most my time alone developing signal processing algorithms, I now lead a team responsible for the performance of WiFi reference designs that we deliver to mobile device and wireless router manufacturers. It's a much more people-oriented role but still draws on the skills I developed in the past.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

andy f said:


> I have a PhD in electrical engineering/applied math and spent 17 years doing R&D in wireless. In January 2014, I decided I wanted a change but didn't want to take a pay cut to get it (two kids starting college soon). I interviewed for and turned down multiple positions until I found exactly what I was looking for. I'm still in wireless but instead of spending most my time alone developing signal processing algorithms, I now lead a team responsible for the performance of WiFi reference designs that we deliver to mobile device and wireless router manufacturers. It's a much more people-oriented role but still draws on the skills I developed in the past.


Dang!!! You go boy!


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

Harold said:


> It's a complicated combination of things. So my research was wildlife biology/ecology and spatial analysis. My actual degree says I have a MS in Environmental Science with a minor in Spatial Science. my bachelor's was general biology.


Have you thought of going for a PhD in that?
Bet you could do some cool field studies with your expertise!
Like a study showing how 
"Creating 'Protected Mountain Biking Zones' Contributes to the Stabilization of the Endangered Western Banded Woodtit (_Birdus diminutivi_) Population Endemic to the Central and Northern Sierras".
I think I hear Ecology calling already.

In an earlier incarnation, when I was in school, I got a job as research assistant on a fat 5-year government funded study on the long term effects of avian feeding behavior on the structure of a semi-deciduous tropical forest.
Basically we were camped out in the middle of a giant national park in Cameroon, tromping around the jungle looking for cool stuff to see, like what animals (esp birds) were eating and stuff. 
It was important baseline work in understanding how the forest will change as human activity impacts the many animals that help maintain the forest structure.

I was passionate about that.

Couldn't hack it in academics myself, at the time (after getting the Bio degree).
Got a corporate biotech job in the real world now.
Actually I am vaguely thinking of going back for Masters/PhD as my pseudo-retirement plan, supplementing those massive Soc Sec payouts with the princely sums dispensed in school loans. 
(Yeah.. no, I plan on having all the stocks in my 401k collapse the year before I retire)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

CommuterBoy said:


> I've been teaching for 15 years. Other than being president, it's the only job in the world where EVERYONE knows how to do your job better than you. :lol:
> 
> Between that and the new hoops to jump through every year in order to become qualified again (because last year's thing isn't valid anymore)... it's tough to hang on to the passion, for sure. It also doesn't help that it's perfectly acceptable in most parent's eyes for their kids to do whatever they want, not do whatever they want, talk to their teachers however they want, and when they don't get a passing grade it's my fault... the obvious solution there is to give me a pay cut so I'm more motivated to do a better job and produce better results. So yeah, I'm pretty much done :lol:


Hearing ya with both ears!! Been in Education for 15 years o_0 what do they say... 'don't work with kids or animals!' Looking for a career change myself, the time is right. Will be in mid third of the forties soon.

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## mbmsg (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep turning 45 this weekend. And if I didn't have 2 kids would quit tomorrow and go for a Lon g drive around the country with bike, skis, and golf clubs. So my buddy and I are talking last weekend, both of us have very similar backgrounds and interests. We are fascinated by those Alaskian shows on TV, where people just live, no job, no boss, just hunt and get by with what they got. Until I read this post I couldn't really figure out why I couldn't stop watching those shows. I'm jealous of people that appear to live in a house the size of my garage, live on less than I pay in real estate taxes a yr, and only worry about hunting and fishing. I'm in now and here till the kids are on their own, but I'm a saver and can hopefully call it a career in 12 to 15 yrs. passion for what I do is tough since I only do it for the money, and I only need the money because of the family responsibilities. But the decision to have kids and raise them is a decision to put your own interests and desires second to the needs of the kids.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

"...the decision to have kids and raise them is a decision to put your own interests and desires second to the needs of the kids."

Exactly this. I wish more parents would remember this. I have to remind myself from time to time, though... Besides, I'm hoping that she will be the next Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjå, Theresa Johaug, Marit Bjørgen or Nora Mørk (google them) and look after her old mum and dad... 

Having a meeting with HR today (if the HR manager is actually at work) because there has been a screw up (not mine) in the registering of my flexitime account... I might escape with my paycheck unscathed...


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

My job does not leave me sedentary and is very physical. I work in a school district copy center. It's not like your average kinkos or staples copy center. It's an around the clock operation where I have found myself on second shift, 3:30- midnight. The beginning of the school year is always tough as you can imagine. It's physically exhausting. On my feet 8-9 hrs constantly moving 40# pound paper cases around, etc. Mentally the job itself is not very fulfilling. It's monotonous, and tedious and I definitely don't want to do it the rest of my life. On days when my toddler is in pre school and I have time to ride I just physically don't feel like it. 

I've recently started to go back to school for Parks and Rec mgmt. On every other weekend I'm interning at a state park that I occasionally have mtn biked at. Last weekend I got to follow a cave tour and build trail signs, and just be outside the whole time. It was nice. 

I'm nervous for when I finish school. I have a family and I'll have to quit something secure to go look for a new career. It seems daunting. But I hope it's what I want to do and will ultimately make me happier.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

jugdish said:


> Bam!
> What I came in to say.
> You got me for 40 hours, the rest is mine.
> Mind over matter. If you're mentally tough enough to mtb you can swing 40 hrs,


Exactly. Recently took a job 10 minutes from home so I have more time to myself and with family. Bit of a pay cut, but less intense atmosphere (I'm a piping designer, moved from an industrial piping construction company to a contaminated soil remediation outfit). Much simpler work, much less demanding schedule, etc. Made it clear right off the bat that if they're looking for somebody that's going to play 'company man' and do a bunch of extra hours for free, I'm not that guy. Luckily, I'm very good at what I do (though I can't say I have any passion for it) so here I am, doing easy work for decent money right near home. I don't really care if they have me clean toilets or sweep the driveway to tell the truth. For 8 a day, they've got me at a rate I'm happy with, and outside that 8, I don't waste a single thought on the place.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

CommuterBoy said:


> I've been teaching for 15 years. Other than being president, it's the only job in the world where EVERYONE knows how to do your job better than you. :lol:
> 
> Between that and the new hoops to jump through every year in order to become qualified again (because last year's thing isn't valid anymore)... it's tough to hang on to the passion, for sure. It also doesn't help that it's perfectly acceptable in most parent's eyes for their kids to do whatever they want, not do whatever they want, talk to their teachers however they want, and when they don't get a passing grade it's my fault... the obvious solution there is to give me a pay cut so I'm more motivated to do a better job and produce better results. So yeah, I'm pretty much done :lol:


Boy can I relate to this!! I am 18 years into teaching and have at least 17 left. I am out of here the day I turn 60. I used to love it and still do on some days. Other days have me seriously questioning what I am devoting my working hours toward. I also work with very low socioeconomic students where English is not their primary language. I remind myself daily that I may be the only stable thing in their life. Like you stated later, it is a job and the breaks are a great time to get out on my bike and unwind.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Nope, still liking my job. Started here in 1989. Taking photos. For work. Corporate stuff, not wedding and kids though. A wise man said" Enjoy what you do and you'll never work a day in your life" ( thanks Dad) Been employed since 6th grade. Have worked at raking leaves, delivering newspapers, washing dishes, moping floors, kitchen prep, construction work and painting as well. Also finding out what you don't like to do( standing in a hot kitchen) is helpful as well. Wife makes good coin( IT software) House is paid for in 6 months. Singletrack 100yds from my driveway. Doing OK. And I get to pedal to work some of the time. Find your passion and pursue it. It's not just work, it's what you do for most of your life. Might as well enjoy it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

What I like to do won't keep the lights on, and I also think there's a risk in turning your fun into work. I look at work as having no purpose beyond compensation. 40 a week for earning, 128 a week doing whatever the hell I want works for me.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I changed jobs, still in my career field but doing a different aspect of it.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Nobody take this personal, but Christ Almighty go to work and quit whining. Work is what people do. Work is ridiculous, sure, but we don't get everything. A small percentage of folks get to do exactly what they want with life. Always been that way. It's not fair. It sucks. But be proud of yourselves for working hard, earning your way, and for having a job to go to.

Doing your job well makes the world a better place in ways more tangible than your hopes and dreams of making millions working from home for 4 hours a day to save the world while sitting on a water view deck drinking craft brew after riding the trails across the street in the best outdoor town in the world. 

Most everybody gets bored and tires of their career in their 40's and 50's. What's called wisdom is recognizing that this is the life you've built. For most people it won't change. If you were brave enough to do something about it, you would have when you were young and hungry. Come to terms with that and you'll be one step closer to happiness.

Have a nice day!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I lose passion for my job on a regular basis; when the future looks uncertain, struggling to sleep during the day when I'm on night shift, when the alarm goes off at 0330 for the 5th morning in a row and I hear rain, when you have to bust your arse to make up for lazy co-workers....

I try thinking of other options, come up with all sorts of grand plans, but at the end of the day all it takes is one day like this to remind me that this is as good as it gets.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Ghost_HTX said:


> "...the decision to have kids and raise them is a decision to put your own interests and desires second to the needs of the kids."
> 
> Exactly this. I wish more parents would remember this. I have to remind myself from time to time, though... Besides, I'm hoping that she will be the next Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjå, Theresa Johaug, Marit Bjørgen or Nora Mørk (google them) and look after her old mum and dad.


 Dang, you keep saying things I wanna rep you for but I'm still locked out from the last time.

Personally, I started with the military because I was broke and wanted to finish college. Three or four years in I realized that I had become passionate about my job. At 9 years in I cross-trained into enlisted aviation, became reenergized and that kept me going for another 20 years. In 2009 I had back surgery to repair a disc I crushed in Afghanistan and started thinking that I may have to find something else to do so I finished my Bachelor's. In 2010 I started to think about my post-military career more and finished my Master's. In 2012 I turned down retirement and another job (admissions rep for a local college) so I could change jobs with the military and become (essentially) the policy and problem solving wonk. I just finished my 32nd year and I'm inside 1 year from retirement. If my body would hold up I'd probably stay longer but I'm a firm believer of leaving before my welcome is worn out and I've given up about 35k in income each of the last three years and at some point, the retirement account must be fed.

My father (as an example of the thread's theme) was an accountant from his 25th Birthday until he died, hated everyday, hated work, kept at it because it paid the bills and it was a guaranteed check.

My advice? Watch "Groundhog Day". We're all Bill Murray's character to one degree or another, seemingly trapped in an endless routine. In reality we all have a lifetime of opportunity to do something else. I was 48 when I started my Master's and 50 when I finished. When I retire from the military I'll start another job, maybe professional, maybe in trades, who knows. Just not willing to resign myself to a job I hate like my father did.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I am the odd guy out here. I drive a school bus-I drive to sporting events all over the state. For some reason I started taking pictures at sporting events, now when you click on a sport at my high schools website-my pictures come up. I was given a service to my community award this spring. 

The top picture does not belong here-I cannot figure out how to get rid of it.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm 20+ years into my *career* that I fell into. Most don't understand what I do or how I do it. Most projects are un-organized, stupid and unreasonable. Then they take our over kill amount of data that THEY requested. Throw it out the f'n window and just do whatever they wanted to do in the first place. Lots of red tape driven by local municipalities. I was done 10+ years ago... but walking away from an established career that pays the bill, is hard to walk away from.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm on the other side of the spectrum as well….. 40 yrs, "no kids", my own boss, set my own hours, own my home and property, with the promise to pull in my first 6 figure income by the end of next year. 

Life is good!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> What I like to do won't keep the lights on, and I also think there's a risk in turning your fun into work. I look at work as having no purpose beyond compensation. 40 a week for earning, 128 a week doing whatever the hell I want works for me.


Different approach, what ever works for you. As long as it doesn't suck the life out of you, great.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

If I really get to the point where I start to hate where I'm at, I'm not afraid to pull up stakes and make a move. Just did that actually.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

After reading some of these, it reminded me that I don't have it bad at all. I work 7:30-3:30, commute a mile to work, ride my bike for an hour after work, and it pays the bills. I get to work with the public and solve their IT problems and do some instruction too.

I took the long road to get here. I received a Master's in Education and realized in the last semester that I didn't want to go that route. Now I need to pay those student loans.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Good to see there's some other teachers here in the same boat as me. Let me get started by saying that mountain biking is one of the only things that keeps me sane. Literally. And sometimes it's _barely_ enough.

I got into this profession a little later in life; I'm 37 now. I've been a 5th-grade teacher for 4 years now. There have been moments and even whole years of absolute joy in this profession -- it really is what I was meant to do. But the last year (and this year so far) have really taken a toll on me. The biggest factor is the fact that I live in a state with the second-lowest teacher wages in the nation, yet the state has some of the highest standards on assessments. On top of that, I have had to work in a school out of town because it is VERY difficult to land a job in my city; since it is an awesome place to live and everyone and their dog wants to live here [another rant for another time]. I have come close to landing many jobs, but just can't edge out the usual candidates who have 20+ years of experience. So, in a nutshell, I work at a rural school 1/2 hr. away from home and earn $10,000/yr. less than I would earn with the same job 25 miles away.

But that isn't even really all of it. The class I've got this year is the "perfect storm" mix of issues that make me earn every cent of my measly paycheck. Roughly half of my 22 kids are on ADHD medication, and their dosage is apparently not enough to sufficiently tackle the problem. One of my kids is on anti-psychotic medication and frequently has loud outbursts and one year actually attacked a teacher with scissors. Another student doesn't go more than one school-week without an extremely volatile outburst, usually involving books thrown, desks toppled over, bystanders punched, and sometimes choked. This behavior has been present all throughout his time at the school, yet he is always welcomed back the next day with open arms.

In essence, I don't really get to teach much from the educational standards on a day-to-day basis; I spend far too much time teaching manners, how to handle frustration, how NOT to throw a punch when you're frustrated with someone, and so on. This is not being taught at home. Kids in general are not being held accountable by their parents. And I know that I could have it worse...don't even get me started about stories I've heard from peers who teach middle school or high school.

So, to end this rant -- I don't know how long I can do this job for so little pay, so little respect, and so little help.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm 37 and all I can think about is retiring at 55, which gets me through my days. . .but i can't think of another job I would hate any less. . .as long as I remember to take my antidepressants and smile when my boss asks me to do something stupid I can pretty much get away with doing nothing at all every day! What a life. . .


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Can all the 'I'm happy in my job' or 'I love what I do' and 'It's work it shouldn't be fun'... piss off and find another thread ffs!! Leave us miserable SOB's the hell-da-fuk-alone!!

Rant fin/

PS - Life is too short to keep doing something you don't enjoy... in my case it was a change in management structure(s) that has made me take off the blinkers. I enjoy working with kids and I'll likely move sideways rather than right off the reservation.

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I have never heard any group complain about their job as much as teachers do. 
I have a few in my family and know some others and it seems incessant. Yet they all make more than I do and have WAY more time off, good benefits, tenure, and a pension to look forward to. I'm sure there're challenges and issues that go along with the job, as with most, but seriously, if it's so frigging bad you have to ***** about it pretty much 24-7, please, get another job and spare us all the agony of another holiday gathering hearing about it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> I have never heard any group complain about their job as much as teachers do.
> I have a few in my family and know some others and it seems incessant. Yet they all make more than I do and have WAY more time off, good benefits, tenure, and a pension to look forward to. I'm sure there're challenges and issues that go along with the job, as with most, but seriously, if it's so frigging bad you have to ***** about it pretty much 24-7, please, get another job and spare us all the agony of another holiday gathering hearing about it.


#jealous_much

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> I have never heard any group complain about their job as much as teachers do.
> I have a few in my family and know some others and it seems incessant. Yet they all make more than I do and have WAY more time off, good benefits, tenure, and a pension to look forward to. I'm sure there're challenges and issues that go along with the job, as with most, but seriously, if it's so frigging bad you have to ***** about it pretty much 24-7, please, get another job and spare us all the agony of another holiday gathering hearing about it.


I don't have ANY more time off than anyone else. The "all summer off" myth is just that -- a MYTH. I don't know where you live, but where I live teachers' salaries are at the rock bottom of professional salaries. I don't know any teachers that can afford to take the summer off -- I know I certainly can't.

But that's beside the point. The reason a lot of teachers complain is based on more serious factors. More and more and MORE is put on our plates every year, and all that people do is complain about how "teachers are not doing enough/we're not keeping up with Japan/China/Euro countries, yadda, yadda." In some states, teachers' salaries are tied directly to their students' standardized assessments at the end of the year. If that was the case in my current classroom, I would probably have all of my salary taken away at the end of the year because the average ability-level in my classroom is 1-2 (!) years _behind_ where they should be. They _came_ to me that way. And though I'm a veteran and work my tail off to provide them with the best education I can -- it will not be enough for them to reach the standards of where they're supposed to be by the end of the year. There's just a reality there. The teaching profession is one of the only ones I've ever heard of with this kind of a salary structure. Additionally, it is one of the only professions in which professional development is required annually, and _we are required to pay for it_.

There is a lot to complain about. I have done many other jobs in my day -- including customer service over the phone. None of them have been remotely as stressful as being a teacher.

However, at the end of the day, it isn't the kids that get me down. I love what I do. There are so many facets of the career that are highly-rewarding that I can't even describe it to you. It is impossible to get bored, for one.

No, what gets me down is the lack of respect, value, and support our society ( the U.S.) puts on one of the most critical ingredients to any civilization's success and viability.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I wish our country would use the Finland model for teaching and selecting teachers who are at the top of their game, instead of having teaching be a last resort for shitty college students. 

I know quite a few very highly gifted and talented teachers, but I know more that were shittty students themselves and resorted to teaching cause they couldn't do anything else. If we want better teachers we need to start paying them 6 figure salaries and picking only the best out of college, while changing the format of schools.

I know cause I was a shitty high school and college student, but I also knew that I could never deal with parents or children, so I'm now a county engineer, which should say a lot.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

unrooted said:


> I wish our country would use the Finland model for teaching and selecting teachers who are at the top of their game, instead of having teaching be a last resort for shitty college students.
> 
> I know quite a few very highly gifted and talented teachers, but I know more that were shittty students themselves and resorted to teaching cause they couldn't do anything else. If we want better teachers we need to start paying them 6 figure salaries and picking only the best out of college, while changing the format of schools.
> 
> I know cause I was a shitty high school and college student, but I also knew that I could never deal with parents or children, so I'm now a county engineer, which should say a lot.


you've got no frickin idea... idiot!

just b/c you have a high IQ doesn't mean you can cut it in front of 30+ students!

teaching is a multi faceted calling where content knowledge is a very small piece of the puzzle.

true, there are some crappy teachers out there, and we do agree... it's most likely due to the fact they're overworked and under paid.

they likely weren't always the way they are now.

In my role where I frequent many schools providing expert tutelage, I see many teachers that should have checked out years/decades ago. every now and then I see a brilliant teacher. someone that students respect and aspire to be like and are just fun to be around.

PS - I don't offer English grammar expertise fyi

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

targnik said:


> #jealous_much
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


Not really, just looking for a *****-free holiday meal.

I live in MA. My teacher relatives and neighbors all have summers off. They all make comparative wages to mine with less years on the job and less hours per year, and get far better benefits. And still they complain constantly. If it's so bad, do something else.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

unrooted said:


> I wish our country would use the Finland model for teaching and selecting teachers who are at the top of their game, instead of having teaching be a last resort for shitty college students.
> 
> I know quite a few very highly gifted and talented teachers, but I know more that were shittty students themselves and resorted to teaching cause they couldn't do anything else. If we want better teachers we need to start paying them 6 figure salaries and picking only the best out of college, while changing the format of schools.
> 
> I know cause I was a shitty high school and college student, but I also knew that I could never deal with parents or children, so I'm now a county engineer, which should say a lot.


The problem is "the best out of college" doesn't mean jack **** in the real world of teaching TODAY'S kids. And as Targnik said above (or below), content knowledge is a VERY small part of being an effective teacher. All the book smarts in the world mean nothing if you can't manage a classroom of 30+. Classroom management can't be taught in college anyway. You have to earn your knowledge in that respect. Every teacher goes through it. Not that I'm saying there shouldn't be a high standard of college-performance among eligible teacher-candidates. It is that grades in college are a rather poor predictor of who will be an effective teacher.

I do agree, however, that Finland is doing some things right -- they are paying their teachers a real professional wage, and more importantly, there is a culture of respect for the field. In 'Mericuh, people blame everyone but themselves for our problems, and quite often teachers are at the brunt of it. Then, as someone pointed out earlier, they try to motivate us to solve all of the problems by raising the standards yet AGAIN and taking away our funding/lowering our salaries. Additionally, due to one of the most F---d up public funding structures of all time, schools in areas of the lowest socioeconomic class (a class who has proven, time and time again, to need the MOST support educationally) receive the LEAST funding to operate their schools.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I said the best, not the persons with the highest grades. . .


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

cookieMonster said:


> The teaching profession is one of the only ones I've ever heard of with this kind of a salary structure. Additionally, it is one of the only professions in which professional development is required annually, and _we are required to pay for it_.


Having your pay tied to performance is pretty standard for anybody not in a union.
And many other jobs also require ongoing training/CEUs/licenses. Teachers have a tendency to downplay what others deal with in their careers. If it's so easy to make a lot more money doing something else, then do it. Go be a dentist, or software engineer, or a project manager. Boatloads of money, job security, tons of time off, no stress, can just cruise through your career never learning anything new, guaranteed raises even if you don't bring much to the table...to listen to teachers, you'd think this is exactly how they picture every job but their own. I don't see the teachers I know working any harder than any other professionals. And they don't work near as many hours. And will keep getting paid when they stop working.

2012-13 Teacher Salaries Statewide Report


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> Not really, just looking for a *****-free holiday meal.
> 
> I live in MA. My teacher relatives and neighbors all have summers off. They all make comparative wages to mine with less years on the job and less hours per year, and get far better benefits. And still they complain constantly. If it's so bad, do something else.


People in New England aren't happy if they're not complaining.

I think the dudes point was: he has to work a second job during his summers off, but I gather you probably realized that.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

DustyTrail said:


> I'm on the other side of the spectrum as well&#8230;.. 40 yrs, "no kids", my own boss, set my own hours, own my home and property, with the promise to pull in my first 6 figure income by the end of next year.
> 
> Life is good!


any advice?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

MattNorv said:


> any advice?


i think "no kids" would be one advice. if you already have kids, like me, i would be curious of other ones as well.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

brankulo said:


> i think "no kids" would be one advice. if you already have kids, like me, i would be curious of other ones as well.


 don't have them and trying to stay away from them if I can


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Chippertheripper said:


> People in New England aren't happy if they're not complaining.
> 
> I think the dudes point was: he has to work a second job during his summers off, but I gather you probably realized that.


I'd assume that summer job pays and isn't something teachers are forced to do without compensation. "Has to" is subjective.

Lots of people have second/supplemental jobs. Most don't get big chunks of time off from their full-time gigs to clear the schedule for them though.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> I'd assume that summer job pays and isn't something teachers are forced to do without compensation. "Has to" is subjective.
> 
> Lots of people have second/supplemental jobs. Most don't get big chunks of time off from their full-time gigs to clear the schedule for them though.


You'll have no argument from me on either of these points.


----------



## NRP (Sep 8, 2015)

I feel pretty much the same as the OP.

Only 10-12 more years until retirement then it won't matter at all. Gotta hang in there.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> Having your pay tied to performance is pretty standard for anybody not in a union.
> And many other jobs also require ongoing training/CEUs/licenses. Teachers have a tendency to downplay what others deal with in their careers. If it's so easy to make a lot more money doing something else, then do it. Go be a dentist, or software engineer, or a project manager. Boatloads of money, job security, tons of time off, no stress, can just cruise through your career never learning anything new, guaranteed raises even if you don't bring much to the table...to listen to teachers, you'd think this is exactly how they picture every job but their own. I don't see the teachers I know working any harder than any other professionals. And they don't work near as many hours. And will keep getting paid when they stop working.
> 
> 2012-13 Teacher Salaries Statewide Report


Well, I can see you've got your mind made up. As for that salary schedule, I make under $30,000 where I live and I'm in my 4th year. Nowhere close to the salaries on that table. I'd practically kill for wages like that.

As for teachers you know not working as much as in other professions -- I would submit to you that if they're not putting in at least 50 hours a week (including time prepping and grading at home), then they're not doing their jobs effectively. I regularly spent 70+ hours a week in my first year, and still didn't get everything done that I should have.

But anyway, this is all pointless because you can never convince someone who hasn't walked a mile in your shoes. I hope you enjoy your job because I love mine. And more importantly, _someone_ has to do it, and do it well. Some days I just don't know if the self-sacrifice is worth it. If it were only about money I would have taken over my father's business a decade ago.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not saying teachers don't work hard.
I'm saying you don't work particularly harder than lots of pepole in all sorts of fields, yet there is a whole 'nuther level of complaining that goes on when you get more than 2 or 3 of you in a room anywhere. 

I've had plenty of jobs where I to really do everything as well as I would like to in a perfect world, I'd be working a bunch of extra hours for free. But I decided long ago that I'm not in the business of working for free. That's a decision you get to make for yourself.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I think teachers complain so much because they feel like they have a million bosses and little control/say over there future.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> I'm not saying teachers don't work hard.
> I'm saying you don't work particularly harder than lots of pepole in all sorts of fields, yet there is a whole 'nuther level of complaining that goes on when you get more than 2 or 3 of you in a room anywhere.


I hear that. I'll chime in as the first teacher that started whining here. My take on this is that we all realize that we're the only ones who truly understand the profound stupidity in the constant change/adjustment/law update/bureaucratic nonsense that continues to make the job less and less what it was supposed to be when we started doing it, so we vent about it to each other because everyone else is like you and doesn't see the big deal. 
I'll be the first to say that the schedule is awesome. Yes there is a lot of work that happens outside of the days of the school year, but the schedule is still awesome. The pay sucks, but there is worse pay out there (somewhere, not sure where, but somewhere...not sure about someone like me who has a master's degree and 15 years experience and is still making lame money). 
There's a lot of good stuff. But we complain because the job we're being asked to do is impossible. We seem to be the only ones who understand this so we whine about it to each other. People tend to think the solution to our horrid educational system is to create more hoops for us to jump through, or passing new education laws, or creating new standardized tests or whatever. But the bottom line is that there isn't enough days or hours in a school year to do 3/4 of what some lawmaker thinks we ought to be held accountable for. On top of that now, we're being asked to basically teach kids how to behave and function in public, because our society has taken the burden of that responsibility away from parents (meaning that it's totally acceptable in America for parents to be completely detached from how their kids behave and respect other people).

I can spend the day hitting the standard I'm being asked to teach, or I can spend the day trying to convince your kid that there are times in life when it's not OK to do whatever the crap you want to do, and you have to shut up and do work sometimes. If I do the first thing, there's no way we'll finish because I have to stop to do the second thing anyway. If I do the second thing, you'll be pissed at me for speaking the truth. When you're in the trenches dealing with this reality on a daily basis, and then you see a couple other people in a room that deal with the same thing, you whine about it to each other. Because no one else understands.

I grind out my frustrations in the form of sweat drops on my top tube on the way home from work each day, so I don't join in these conversations very often. But this post opened the door, and gave me the opportunity to vent. My apologies. Also, you spelled 'people' wrong.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Amen, brother. I have thought everything you've just written more than a time or two. Particularly about the ever-increasing impossibility of making everyone happy. That's the root of it, really. If I could just do the job I was born to do, it would be awesome. But more and more responsibility just keeps falling into my lap, particularly educating kids on how to behave in a civilization.

And isn't this what the whole thread is about? To vent about job dissatisfaction? I know other people work hard and have demanding jobs. Some even have a greater set of responsibilities than teachers (doctors, military personnel, police, to name a few). But the fact that teachers are the only group that has gotten attacked for venting in this thread says something about our society, I'm thinking.

Wasn't this thread simply about venting our loss of passion for our jobs? I don't remember telling anyone else to "suck it up"...


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

Means to an end. Find a job you can tolerate that pays well and allows you to reasonably experience and enjoy life. 

It is called work, if it was truly enjoyable they would call it FUN and not pay you for it. 

We all get tired of the treadmill/merry go round/rat race....trick is (for me) to live your passion outside of work and not let your job define you since it is really only a means to an end...and that end is....FUN.

Oh yea...and if you want to have kids...that is your second job and it really will bite into the FUN. Those little gems require time and funding which is deducted from the time and cash flow for the FUN. That is unless you have the cash flow from your chosen career to do it all. 

Looking back, Life at this very moment, ALWAYS comes down to the choices you make/made.


----------



## jfeiro (Oct 9, 2009)

About 15 yrs. ago. I've been a truck driver for 25 yrs., OTR for 15 and local for 15. Worked 12-15 hr days with plenty of 6 day work weeks, REALLY good money but like they say money can't buy happiness. Quit all that last year and took a gov't job last year, never thought i'd ever do that. Work for UDOT here in Utah pushing snow in the winter, crack sealing in the summer. Do i love it, no, but understanding the need to work i love the hours and days off.

Last year we sold our house and bought 5 acres out in a well and septic bought a fifth wheel and we are living in it as we build a small 20'×40' cabin ourselves and paying as we go so that when we are done, hopefully2-3 months it will be paid for and will free us up for more riding, travel and just plain fun. No worries no stress and no mortgage!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

jfeiro said:


> About 15 yrs. ago. I've been a truck driver for 25 yrs., OTR for 15 and local for 15. Worked 12-15 hr days with plenty of 6 day work weeks, REALLY good money but like they say money can't buy happiness. Quit all that last year and took a gov't job last year, never thought i'd ever do that. Work for UDOT here in Utah pushing snow in the winter, crack sealing in the summer. Do i love it, no, but understanding the need to work i love the hours and days off.
> 
> Last year we sold our house and bought 5 acres out in a well and septic bought a fifth wheel and we are living in it as we build a small 20'×40' cabin ourselves and paying as we go so that when we are done, hopefully2-3 months it will be paid for and will free us up for more riding, travel and just plain fun. No worries no stress and no mortgage!


God bless you brother. I started driving trucks in '86-never worked for me. I would drive for a couple of months and go do something else. My next door neighbor was a 'boss' at an IT company-he got laid off-went to truck driving school-had two jobs inside of a month and never drove again.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Just started working for myself...can't believe it took me so long.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

cavo said:


> lets hear your stories.
> 
> mine is, that everything i have liked about the job i do has faded away. have been doing it for over 10 years. maybe 2-3 years back noticed i am not happy as i used to be anymore. i pretty much have everything, beautiful wife and daughter, home, bikes, job pays good, great dog, place with lots of trails. but not exactly happy. i am 37.


I know I have a decent job but definitely no passion for it. It's a means to an end.. keep a roof over my families head, to raise my kids, to buy and maintain a decent MTB.

.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

MOJO K said:


> Just started working for myself...can't believe it took me so long.


do you mind to share more?


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 13, 2010)

I was miserable at my last job, and I vowed to quit before I turned 30. 5 days before my planned two weeks notice, the company shut us down and laid us all off- Got severance and a couple days to close deals for clients, and a full year of medical benefits, etc. I took that chance to use my GI Bill to go to college. 

Prior to starting college, i never respected the degree or the process. Having now completed a BS and a MS, i still dont think college is all that great, but I now have the "perfect" job. I'm an athletic trainer at a small high school and I get to help student athletes become more fit, stay safe, and perform better. It's like all the positives of teaching with very little negatives (parents are usually gratefull I exist, and rarely questions my methods). I work amazing hours that let me ride every single day, and that was the greatest thing afforded to me by going "higher" in my formal education. 

To get on to OP's topic, I was there- lost passion for what was actually a pretty cool job and I had great coworkers, but I just hated going to work to benefit someone else moreso than myself. My best reward at work isn't my paycheck (which is awesome relative to effort!), but knowing I did something good in my little corner of the world.


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

Thats cool tuffguy! Its good to know that you can get the passion back if you are positive and are willing to put the effort in.

For me, I was there too. Lost the passion for my job. More the company than the job itself... I brushed off my CV and went out looking for something else. Long story short I got an offer yesterday. Same job (procurement) but in a new industry and what seems to be a great company. Plus a wee touch more money which doesnt hurt... Maybe time for that drop bar gravel grinder I always wanted... 

Good things happen if you go hunting for them, folks!


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

brankulo said:


> do you mind to share more?


After 27 years working in other people's kitchens, I am now chef and co-owner of a restaurant a stone's throw from the welcome center at Kingdom Trails VT.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

This thread reminds me of the immortal words, of that true Canadian rock God, Bryan Adams...

"Ain't no use in complaining, yeah
When you got a job to do... " 😆


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

jugdish said:


> Bam!
> What I came in to say.
> You got me for 40 hours, the rest is mine.
> Mind over matter. If you're mentally tough enough to mtb you can swing 40 hrs, IMO.
> Not satisfied with your job, that pays your bills, allowing you to... whatever? First world problem. If you're seriously depressed, talk to a therapist. Odds are your job that you're complaining about will pay for some of it.





Ghost_HTX said:


> Surely you want the thing you do for 40 hours a week, 48 weeks of the year for 40+ years of your life to be, oh I don't know... Fun? Engaging? Exciting? More than something to grit your teeth and power through?
> 
> I sure would struggle with you as a boss





piperpilot964 said:


> Means to an end. Find a job you can tolerate that pays well and allows you to reasonably experience and enjoy life.
> 
> It is called work, if it was truly enjoyable they would call it FUN and not pay you for it.
> 
> ...


I hover back and forth between the sentiments above. Some days I'm happy, some days I'm miserable. Most days I float somewhere in between, ride it out, and get on with my day once it's quitting time.

I always need to remind myself that I'm lucky to have what I have, and to have been born where I was. That doesn't always remove the desire for mental satisfaction from the thing that occupises a majority of my waking hours, but it usually helps kick me back in the right direction.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow This is a super depressing thread. It sucks to see all the teachers posts. It does not surprise me. Our peers have become different parents than what we grew up with. I partially blame the cell phone. People now have tons of information at their fingertip so they have to learn nothing , but think that they know everything. 
I hated my job for a long time and was fortunate to have an opportunity to do something that I truly have a passion for. It was a pay cut, but i love going to work every day. Even bad day are not bad. Tomorrow is just another day. This is where I work.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's your answer re, teachers posting here ^^









-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

checking in!

project manager building custom homes for rich people.

feels like everyone but my boss dislikes me and/or doesn't appreciate the work.

i'm a people pleaser, and a perfectionist....and trying to hold everything together is absolutely exhausting. i don't like being hard on people, making subs re-do stuff, telling people it's wrong, telling clients stuff they don't want to hear, telling architects that can't really be done....etc, and i end up caring way too much about the projects in general.

clients want the world, they want it all done tomorrow, and they don't want to pay for it. feel like i'm resented any time a mistake is made or something costs more money than originally anticipated.
architects come up with endless numbers of impossible designs. things that cost ridiculous amonts, and take immense co-ordination and problem solving to be pull off.
subs want money, and to do fast/cheap work and do it the easiest way. i feel resented when i make them build per the design, or re-do a piece that's shitty or re-paint a wall that's shitty....etc. 
don't make enough money to buy a place anywhere near work.
had 5k of my tools stolen off a job site a couple weeks ago, doubtful insurance will cover it.
boss goes on vacation and takes more days off than anyone i've known in my entire life.
i can't take pride in standing back and admiring the work like i could when i was a carpenter....cause i'm not actually completing it. just scheduling/co-ordination/problem solving...etc, which turns out is really really difficult.

good news is i have a job offer to be an air traffic controller starting late spring. bad news is i feel like quitting every week from now until then. i'm unsure if i'll be able to make it another ~7 months.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, nomit. You're one of the few with legit whining in this thread.


----------



## refritos (Sep 30, 2014)

chruby99 said:


> It was a pay cut, but i love going to work every day. Even bad day are not bad. Tomorrow is just another day. This is where I work.


chruby99... Looks like you work at Factory 5 racing, I think I could like working there as well, building some of the most bad a$$ kit cars around!

To the OP and most others on this thread, I have a unique perspective as I have been an employer most of my adult life. I have recently become an employee and find it less stressful but always think that things can be done better, but I also understand the factors that affect the decisions having been on the other side of the desk.

I find that most people become employees because they think they can't start there own business, or they are to afraid of failing and want the security of a "steady" paycheck. If you are the former, I say really research your market and if you want to start your own business figure out a way to do it and go for it! You cannot be afraid of failure and be prepared to work more hours for less money than you imagined. If you are the latter, well until you have been on the other side of the desk( as an employer) you probably can't fathom the stress that goes with being an employer. You work more, are generally the last to get paid, have more responsibilities and more stress than your employees.

I find that in my new job that there are a lot of complainers and it makes me realize that I need find something where I can be my own boss again. Once you are an employer, it is very difficult to be an employee. If you are not happy with your current employment/employer it is up to you to make a change. I think that a lot of the posters on this thread could find a new job/career but I have a sneaky suspicion that you will be back here again complaining about you new job/career in a few months. The grass is not always greener.

As I respond to this thread this morning, I have already begun to write down ideas for new businesses and will inevitably find myself being my own boss again in the future. As for " job security" it doesn't exist when you are your own employer. The saying goes; " If it's to be, it's up to me" and it is 100% accurate, you just need to decide if you want that steady paycheck and the freedom to complain about your job, or do you want to take a chance and have no one to complain to accept the mirror in front of you?

I will choose the latter.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't like my job either. I've been passed up for promotions four times in a row now and its mind-numbing work. But, reading some of these other threads, I realize that there are worse jobs out there. So, thanks to the OP for cheering me up. :thumbsup: 

Anyway, I think that mountain biking is a great escape for those of us that have boring or tedious jobs. Here at work, I don't really feel like I'm accomplishing anything except putting food on the table for my kiddos. But, when I mountain bike to the top of a mountain, I get a great feeling of accomplishment, and an amazing view to boot.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you ever thought, that maybe, you folks suck the passion out of your bosses?

Anyway every one has shitty days, some more than others, but remeber the passion is in the trying. 

Heck yesterday i was putting bags on my hands and pulling gobs of **** out of the plugged toilet, and i own the business, today i was talking to the plumber about possible jack hammering my floor up.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

tim208 said:


> Have you ever thought, that maybe, you folks suck the passion out of your bosses?


My boss? She's a heartless over-the-hill shrew that belongs in a nursing home but, because of America's unfortunate age discrimination laws is allowed to continue working. She sucks the life out of everyone around her. Don't even get me started on the crappy bosses I've ran into in my career.

On a positive note - 22 mile bike ride today - I felt great when I rode to the top of the mountain where I live.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Interesting thread. Thank you teachers, I am not "that" parent and respect the work you do. It has to be tough, because I see d*bag parents at school functions, they need to get a clue. 

I enjoy my job for the most part, and like a bunch of mid 40's guys, I am starting to shift from 'how many promotions can I get' to what will it take to retire in 10-12 years? Yes, I still want to move up in my company, but I am being careful about what jobs I go for. I have it pretty good right now, so I don't want to take a job for a bit more money and a worse situation. 

I have 2 kids, one in high school and the other in 3rd grade. Wife works, we get by, with not much left over. I do get a good amount of riding in, so no complaints there. Guys who are really struggling, maybe look at a 6 month, 2 year and 5 year plan. Set small goals that point you toward what ever goal's you've set for yourself. Little victories will hopefully give you some momentum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My job sucks so bad, someone (not me) made a f'n t-shirt about it! I'm a Land Surveyor, my official job title though is 'Party Chief'. Unfortunately I never get to plan any parties :madman:


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

After receiving a BA in Geography and Public Policy i went to work for the state DOT. I've worked on various projects and divisions in LA, Sacramento and currently in the Bay Area where ive been for the last 15 years. Im lead by a management so leaderless that its directives are often ignored and challenged by staff. Some of my colleagues use insubordination to get there way, demand change and are never reprimanded for doing so. So even if you do outstanding work, have a good work ethic and show a heightened level of commitment..your treated no better than the worst person in the office doing nothing and/or producing nothing but problems for management. Since ive been in this office management has "reorganized" itself three times and each time they did the same people have remained in power each time with only their roles changing. 

Recently the agencies adopted a succession planning strategy aimed at hiring, retaining and promoting younger professionals. THis means that while they keep us old timers undercontrol theycan focusWhich means that my value to the agency changes to be a transferrer of knowledge to these people hired with the purpose of succeeding me. 

In the last month i was passed over for a promotion by a chinese immigrant, with a masters from USC, a 1/3 of the experience and whose 2nd language is english, b/c management wanted a person to occupy that position who was the same sex as the person who left the job. Last week a manager two pay scales up from me referred to work i did some 7 years ago as the "old days" as if dismissing me and the work ive done as no longer being relevant to the tasks our office faces today. IN the last week or so my aisle mates asked management to please ask a colleague to refrain from talking on her cell phone all day and wearing perfume. Well after being talked to by management abou the cell phone usage that colleague asserted in a e-mail that we were harassing her by making her feel "uneasy", that she wouldn't have it and that she recommend those offended by her perfume move out of this aisle because she has to be happy with the years she has ave left working for the state. 

I sometime feel as if my job has ruined the rest of my life..Its like i keep getting these clues..but i keep going..i done get it..


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

My great grandfather worked backbreaking 12 hour days, 6 days a week as a timberman in a coal mine. Never getting ahead financially, working an extremely brutal and dangerous job that was, literally, slowly killing him.

If I were ever to seriously complain about my job or how "difficult" my life is, I hope he would rise from the dead and kick the crap out of me.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Compassion lacking for mind... AC Separation grade 2... Work are looking to screw me over (again)

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

That shirt pretty much describes my job as well.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Life is about choices. If you are so unhappy, find something else to do.

The fact that you can complain about it on the computer means you have it easier than the large majority of this world already.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

To the people that don't get it concerning teachers let me add a bit more information. When they complain about the next new thing and that new standardized test they have to teach, it isn't necessarily because that it's just new. It's additional. Because legislatures are stupid and lawmakers haven't the foresight god gave a fruit bat, when they vote on some "new" standard, more often the not the "old" standard doesn't go away. It's just another layer crap that they have to deal with in addition to the job that they are already doing.

I (and my children) were fortunate to be in a district where the school administration and the teacher's union worked together pretty well. Teacher pay was above average for the state (still not stellar) and student achievement was pretty high. But some of the BS that would come down from the Federal govt. was just mind numbing. NCLB actually punishes higher performing schools for not "improving" enough from year to year. How hard is it to make gains when your students are already performing at or above grade level for the most part. And, god forbid you have one special needs student in a grade with a small cohort! That cohort is going to kill you stats every year! 

BTW, I've never been a teacher, just a board member.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

It seems like there are some legit cases of depression in this thread, or at least some who are heading that way. Folks, its completely understandable that you could become so unhappy with your job, but you have no excuse to stay that unhappy. Don't let fear of the unknown, financial concerns, pride or peer pressure keep you from making a change. The people who truly care about you will understand & support you. Get free of any job that's literally sucking the life out of you. Its impossible to give yourself or others your best away from work when you're that unhappy at work. There's no badge of honor for sticking it out...takes a lot more courage to walk away.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Been teaching high school or middle school for the past 7 years. Do I love my job? Sometimes. Do I hate my job? Sometimes. Would I want to do something else? Naw. I really enjoy messing with their heads. 

Also, in my humble opinion, anyone who doesn't hate their job every now and then is probably psychotic. Just saying.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> Having your pay tied to performance is pretty standard for anybody not in a union.
> And many other jobs also require ongoing training/CEUs/licenses. Teachers have a tendency to downplay what others deal with in their careers. If it's so easy to make a lot more money doing something else, then do it. Go be a dentist, or software engineer, or a project manager. Boatloads of money, job security, tons of time off, no stress, can just cruise through your career never learning anything new, guaranteed raises even if you don't bring much to the table...to listen to teachers, you'd think this is exactly how they picture every job but their own. I don't see the teachers I know working any harder than any other professionals. And they don't work near as many hours. And will keep getting paid when they stop working.
> 
> 2012-13 Teacher Salaries Statewide Report


Yeah, you have no idea what a teacher does.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

I work customer support for a veterinary biotech company. I troubleshoot blood analyzers and network/software issues. Pay is above average for customer support roles. Some days are better than others like any job. For the most part, the people I deal with daily are professional and courteous as they are generally veterinarians or vet techs (ie not the general population). Days can be long and mentally grueling, but at the end of the day I do enjoy what I do: helping people and animals. The pay check is steady and the job is safe.


Schedule is pretty decent, m-f 7:30-4, so it gives me plenty of time to ride after work.

I am considering other career moves, as I don't want to be on the phone for the rest of my life, but for right now, I am pleased with my position.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have never had passion for my present job but lately I started to hate it. I'm archivist in clinic but I have to work in medical registration also. Everyday I have to answer hundreds of phones from surly people and take care of their medical cards. My job is poorly paid and during 8 years I have never received raise, bonus or praise. Yesterday I was on interview at bike shop. Nice guys, dream work but money - even worse... Fortunately I have beloved wife and son. I'm 38 and I don't see any perspectives in my country... Tomorrow I will be answering calls again...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I really dislike my job. Every night I go home and send out applications for new jobs. I spend at least an hour a day looking for a new job. I only have one friend at this job and, most of the day, I just sit here in my office trying to avoid the people that work here. The management team here is particularly horrible. My supervisor met with me a week before Christmas and was threatening to fire me, which really made the holidays pleasant for me. I guess, at some point, things can only get better. Mountain biking is a great outlet during this difficult time.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

BCTJ said:


> I really dislike my job. Every night I go home and send out applications for new jobs. I spend at least an hour a day looking for a new job. I only have one friend at this job and, most of the day, I just sit here in my office trying to avoid the people that work here. The management team here is particularly horrible. My supervisor met with me a week before Christmas and was threatening to fire me, which really made the holidays pleasant for me. I guess, at some point, things can only get better. Mountain biking is a great outlet during this difficult time.


I feel your pain. I am not proud to say I usually laugh when I hear about workplace violence. I laugh because they always say -"He had no reason to do this-no one EVER treated him unfairly"(not likely).


----------



## LaloKera (Jul 31, 2015)

hurtssogood said:


> Quit your job (or go out with a band and get yourself fired). Do the unemployment thing for a little while. Maybe don't even mention it to your wife and just go ride your bike every day. It will be so freaking awesome! For a couple weeks, maybe a month, until it gets old and the stress of not having steady income starts wearing on you. Then go find some work your really passionate about, or something that at least allows you to pursue your other passions in a more fulfilling way.


Ive fantasized about this exact scenario before...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't really say I hate my job but it certainly has become boring. Some back story...
My family (brother and father) run a small generator repair company. I was with them for 17 years. We serviced and repaired diesel generators all around NYC and the surrounding areas. I'm a born wrench so this was right up my alley. 
For quite a few years, they did a lot of F'n off while I was in the city fixing machines. I kept trying to find things for them to do to generate income closer to the shop and they would say yeah, yeah and not do it. 
I was getting ready to break away and start my own company when Time Warner, one of my customers had just built a massive three million sq ft building with a massive emergency infrastructure and needed someone to manage it. I took the job so my dad and bro couldn't ever say I took all of their business. 
So... The first few years here I was plenty busy but now, I've got everything so dialed in, it all only requires basic maintenance. It's become pretty boring. 
I'm one of those people that needs to keep busy. I was building bike wheels for a shop for two years and it was a great outlet. Shop owner moved to another state so I need to find another place to build for. 
Gotta hurry up and get a house with a garage also. I'm into a hot rod project that needs a place to happen.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

you know what guys? Last Friday I was fired. Next week I'm starting new job in LBS. Bad money but it's better than nothing and its my passion...


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Fortuitous timing, and best of luck in your new job! I'm sure you will feel re-energized.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Seriously. Have fun.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm still searching for a new job. I've been looking since June and, unfortunately, I've only had a few interviews for jobs that pay less. The economy must be really bad out there.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My job....By boss is a control freak, but I work for a European company and live in the states. I travel back and forth to Europe as a regular event. And before you say anything about getting to travel to Europe as part of the job...It's not as glamorous as it sounds. It's a job, but it's a good one. I'm happy to have it.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

bigkat273 said:


> also, in my humble opinion, anyone who doesn't hate their job every now and then is probably psychotic. Just saying.


lol, but i agree. the important thing is you still 'like' what you're doing. loving and liking are 2 different things that always get mixed up. even if someone likes what he/she is doing, we have the tendency to burn out - we're only humans afterall. if one doesn't feel this, even the slightest tingle - you're not human!

if one hates his/her job since day 1 - and i mean the "job itself' and not the boss, co worker/s, workplace, etc., then that isn't the right job for you.

i'm 33 turning 34 this 2016 with 2 kids still at the early stages of the educ. i like what i'm doing as an IT pro specially when learning new stuff and dealing with new tech. do i love it? i like the technicalities involved, but i don't love the demands that come with the corporate world (ie deadlies, reports, etc). but wth, that's life in the corporate world. but what i'm currently doing pays the bills and the family is happy, and so am i.

btw, i also hate the daily commute - i get stressed by traffic. i don't bike to work as the roads here are quite dangerous - trust me! one doesn't get the chance to go to a hospital for recovery, you go straight to the grave! (not exaggerating)


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Since we are talking about jobs etc.....
I need help. Company I work for hasn't found me anyone.
If you know electronics and computers, live in Wyoming, and don't mind some travel... Pm me. Seriously. Field tech for transportation co. Get cell phone, truck, tools etc, and me as your supervisor.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Shark, that sounds like a sound offer. I wish I had followed that career path. I started when I was 19 with tech school but just wasn't mature enough. I look back 20 years later and realize how stupid I was at that age, but of course I knew everything back then


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, lot's of teachers here. I shouldn't complain about my job but what to heck. I spent 20 years in the military, Air Force, stationed in multiple places from the east coast of the US to Japan. Loved my Air Force career, but there were times, like while wearing a rubber mask and sucking tear gas, working 12 hour shifts 7 days a week that usually turned into 14 hour shifts, on the flight line, loading airplanes with cargo and passengers, rain, snow or shine, days and nights, weekends and holidays, yes I loved my Air Force career but sometimes it just sucked. Today, thanks to my Air Force career I am a school teacher, teaching AFJROTC to grades 9-12. This is year 16, yes 36 years wearing Air Force blue and once again I must admit the same complaint, some days I love it and others I hate it. The good thing about teaching is, Monday through Friday (most of the time), 7:30-4:30, most of the time, the kids can be great or they can be what ever the opposite of great is. Now for the bad part, the BS that comes down the pipe not only from the school system but also from the Air Force. Times have changed and the BS level has almost reached it's peak, at least as far as I am concerned. i just turned 58 and foresee myself here teaching at least through this year and next, but after that I might just say F-it and retire to mountain biking.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

targnik said:


> Here's your answer re, teachers posting here ^^
> 
> View attachment 1023979
> 
> ...


Yes! Totally the problem with teaching nowadays. The child is "right" until they graduate from high school and fail to thrive in the "real world" and are still being supported by their parents.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

My work passion is a roller coaster ride of emotion. Love turning wrenches, hate being a supervisor and wearing way too many hats but in the end it's a rare privileged job and hopefully I can get a promotion and suck it up for 5 more long painfully enduring years till retirement.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool thread! 
I am a biologist and until last year I had two jobs, one part time as an environmental consultant and another working at a mall as the Responsible for the Integrated Management System. I was fired from this last one in May due to budget cuts, which kinda sucked because I had just moved in with my GF and lost the other job 2 months later also due to budget cuts (situation in my country is a bit complicated although not impossible). I loved my jobs, especially the one where I worked as an environmental consultant where I would sometimes have environment and wildlife assesments, which was pretty cool, however the pay was low. The other job paid better and working environment was very cool but it was an office job and had grown tired of it sometimes. After being fired started looking and was able to land a job as a chemistry
teacher, which didn't thought I'd like but ended up liking it because you have a lot of free time. Now I'm looking for new highschools to teach and also teaching guitar lessons.

It sucked being fired, but also it felt so ****ing liberating (especially because my gf is doing well with her job and can maintain the house hehe), I'm trying to invest in ideas to work on my own and starting new projects. Took some time to realize that I REALLY don't like working for bosses.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Interesting thread. I loved what I did, clinical laboratory work in a rural hospital lab, but I had the kids and the money wasn't great so I took a job working for one of the big three auto companies. Powertrain team leader now, the money and benefits are great, I get the time and money to enjoy my latest obsession, biking but it's painfully boring work. All things considered, it's a wash in the end.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am not going to talk about what I do, but wanted to send a note to the teachers. I have a cousin who is a teacher in the inner city schools in Baltimore. A lot of what I hear you guys saying about your jobs is the same thing I hear from her. I'm not a kid (age 60), and all I know is that things are much more difficult for teachers today than when I was in school, and I have a lot of respect and compassion for the difficult situation that teachers find themselves in today. It seems to me as if schools today have become a substitute for parents and family. Teachers are just as much social workers and counselors, even perhaps more than they are teachers. When I look back at my education, starting with elementary school, through college, and post-grad, I can still remember the names and faces of all of the great teachers that I had (there were a good number of them), who really cared about what they were doing, and really cared about their students. I am grateful for them, and can honestly say they made a difference in my life in a very meaningful way. Teachers do not get the respect and the pay that they deserve, and too many parents are asking teachers to do what they should be doing at home. For all of you in the profession of teaching, you should know that you are doing vital and important work. I don't know if that will make you feel better about your job, but at least know that there are those of us who appreciate what you do.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Galeforce5 said:


> I am not going to talk about what I do, but wanted to send a note to the teachers. I have a cousin who is a teacher in the inner city schools in Baltimore. A lot of what I hear you guys saying about your jobs is the same thing I hear from her. I'm not a kid (age 60), and all I know is that things are much more difficult for teachers today than when I was in school, and I have a lot of respect and compassion for the difficult situation that teachers find themselves in today. It seems to me as if schools today have become a substitute for parents and family. Teachers are just as much social workers and counselors, even perhaps more than they are teachers. When I look back at my education, starting with elementary school, through college, and post-grad, I can still remember the names and faces of all of the great teachers that I had (there were a good number of them), who really cared about what they were doing, and really cared about their students. I am grateful for them, and can honestly say they made a difference in my life in a very meaningful way. Teachers do not get the respect and the pay that they deserve, and too many parents are asking teachers to do what they should be doing at home. For all of you in the profession of teaching, you should know that you are doing vital and important work. I don't know if that will make you feel better about your job, but at least know that there are those of us who appreciate what you do.


I agree. My stepdaughter is a teacher in NYC schools. Her third year. She's actually considering finding something else to do and she's no quitter.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Galeforce5 said:


> I can still remember the names and faces of all of the great teachers that I had (there were a good number of them), who really cared about what they were doing, and really cared about their students.


My goodness there really are two sides to a coin.

I had a shop teacher who gave me the creeps. I thought he liked young boys(he didn't). He said things that I didn't like. I did not treat him well. I was building a guitar cabinet in wood shop and by remarkable coincidence every time I was near completing it, someone would cut it up. Took me until I was 30 to figure it out. Hope I run in to him some day(I think jail time would do me some good).

I took drafting for two years with the basketball coach who hated longhairs. I loved drafting, but I got poor grades because my pages were always smeared. When I was in the Air Force, a friend of mine from high school was a draftsman and was stationed where I was stationed. I told him I got D's in drafting-my drawings were always smeared. He said "didn't coach Vereto tell you you needed to clean your square?"(he was not a longhair)


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

misterbill said:


> My goodness there really are two sides to a coin.


They weren't all good, and I had some teachers that were remarkably bad, both as teachers, and as human beings. However, the good ones really had a positive impact on me, and the bad ones, little if any effect. I remember the good ones very warmly, and the bad ones, well, that's what jokes are for.


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

Nevermind.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

@cavo @fatkidonabike - No mention of having good friends? Can you perhaps put it into words, what got you two to your point, in the form of advice/tips to others? Maybe that will help identify the problem. Is that like a mid-life crisis?


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

Edited: Change of mind, I'm not participating in this conversation.


----------



## letitsnow (May 23, 2006)

Reading this thread has made me feel better about life. 

Credit is the devil - manage what you owe so that you aren't required to be a slave.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

fatkidonabike said:


> Edited: Change of mind, I'm not participating in this conversation.


I thought your original post (that you deleted) was on the mark for many. Difference is...you're ahead of the game.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

(edit) ok


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

op here. it has been a while since i started this thread, a little update here. i quit my job monday at the end of october. 
called around few friends and let them know of my situation and that i will start looking for contract work in my field. by end of week i had 3 jobs lined up, from 3 different people including one from employer that i just had left. these 3 people have been source for my contract jobs until now. i work from home and actually look forward to it now. have more free time, if there is slow day i dont have to pretend to be working, i just pack my stuff and go riding or do my other hobbies. no bosses, nobodys looking over my shoulder, no routines or stereotype. i am really happy so far. i desperately needed this change


----------



## The Tedinator (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats cavo!

As you go forward, you will find that you are working for the best boss you every had!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done cavo, seems like you're on track.


----------

